# A Fantaise e minor



## pk-k (May 13, 2007)

Hello. I have a some question ...

Do you know a "Fantaise e minor for trumpet and piano" - J.Ed.Barat ?

I am looking for a music file of this. I mean it :






Maybe, some have it ?

Paul Kapula


----------

